# Un-cataloged LGB bobber caboose, Christmas livery



## rickkoller (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to tap this knowledge base to find out more about two LGB bobber cabooses, models 46657 & 46658, both are four axel cabooses done in a Christmas livery, one has a center copula and the outer an offset copula, the 46657 comes with metal wheel sets for track power to light the pre-wired marker lights, both seem to be un-cataloged items. Any more details or history that could be supplied about these two cabooses would be welcomed and thanks.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

They were both included in sets. 
LAO


----------



## rickkoller (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for responding to my post, these are not set cabooses, these units are packaged in individual boxes under the model numbers indicated in my post. I suspect they were manufactured near the end of LGB’s production. I have reviewed all my catalogs of which I have many and they are not listed. I’m still hoping to learn more about them.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

This should tell you where to look for the 46657










and I put the parts for it here: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...6657-1.PDF


I'll see what I can find on the other caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

On the 46658 the parts are here

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...6658-1.PDF

and it apparently was in the 2003 catalog

46658 Christmas Caboose $ 89.99

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

As it turns out both cabooses were not uncatalogued items. They were both LGB of America exclusive items only sold through a limited number of US distributors.

The 46657 is on page 29 in the LGBoA section of the 2001 catalog while the 46658 is on page 163 of the 2003 catalog. Both were produced in limited quantities for those years only.

Jerry


----------



## rickkoller (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Jerry, your posts are very helpful and exactly the information I was looking for, happy railroading, Rick K.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By rickkoller on 05 Sep 2010 09:01 AM 
Thanks Jerry, your posts are very helpful and exactly the information I was looking for, happy railroading, Rick K. 

Hi Rick,

Glad I could help.

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

If you need any more old LGB Catalogs I just noticed this:

http://trainworld.com/LGB%20Catalog...0track.pdf

Jerry


----------

